# Laptop randomly shutting down and automatically uninstalled windows office 365



## qxvqt (Mar 5, 2014)

My pc has begun randomly shutting down today while using it. It started by randomly shutting down and when I booted up windows office 365 was uninstalled without my permission?

I have event logs from when it last randomly shut down (I reinstalled office and when it last shut down it was still on my pc).

Level	Date and Time	Source	Event ID	Task Category
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:51 PM	BrYNSvc	0	None	"The description for Event ID 0 from source BrYNSvc cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

Service started/resumed
"
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:47 PM	Microsoft-Windows-LocationProvider	2003	(1)	The Windows Location Provider has successfully shutdown
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:47 PM	Microsoft-Windows-LocationProvider	2001	(1)	The Windows Location Provider has successfully started
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:47 PM	LocationNotifications	1	None	"A program accessed information from a location sensor or default location

FriendlyName=Windows ;
ImagePath=C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE;
PID=2500;
Username=Dylan\yilmaz;
SID=S-1-5-21-1201165605-3987878192-2324912268-1001"
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:42 PM	Microsoft-Windows-WMI	5617	None	Windows Management Instrumentation Service subsystems initialized successfully
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:42 PM	Microsoft-Windows-WMI	5611	None	The Windows Management Instrumentation service has detected an inconsistent system shutdown.
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:42 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Search	1003	Search service	The Windows Search Service started.

Information	5/8/2017 11:32:40 PM	ESENT	326	General	"SearchIndexer (3236) Windows: The database engine attached a database (1, C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\Windows.edb). (Time=0 seconds) 

Internal Timing Sequence: [1] 0.000, [2] 0.000, [3] 0.000, [4] 0.000, [5] 0.016, [6] 0.000, [7] 0.000, [8] 0.000, [9] 0.000, [10] 0.000, [11] 0.000, [12] 0.000. 
Saved Cache: 1 0"
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:40 PM	ESENT	105	General	"SearchIndexer (3236) Windows: The database engine started a new instance (0). (Time=0 seconds) 

Internal Timing Sequence: [1] 0.000, [2] 0.000, [3] 0.000, [4] 0.000, [5] 0.031, [6] 0.078, [7] 0.000, [8] 0.000, [9] 0.000, [10] 0.000."
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:40 PM	ESENT	302	Logging/Recovery	SearchIndexer (3236) Windows: The database engine has successfully completed recovery steps.
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:40 PM	ESENT	301	Logging/Recovery	SearchIndexer (3236) Windows: The database engine has begun replaying logfile C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\edb.log.
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:40 PM	ESENT	300	Logging/Recovery	SearchIndexer (3236) Windows: The database engine is initiating recovery steps.
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:40 PM	ESENT	102	General	SearchIndexer (3236) Windows: The database engine (6.03.9600.0000) is starting a new instance (0).
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:37 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	6000	None	The winlogon notification subscriber <SessionEnv> was unavailable to handle a notification event.
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:36 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	6003	None	The winlogon notification subscriber <SessionEnv> was unavailable to handle a critical notification event.
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:30 PM	Microsoft-Windows-WMI	5615	None	Windows Management Instrumentation Service started sucessfully
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:30 PM	PDFProFiltSrvPP	0	None	"The description for Event ID 0 from source PDFProFiltSrvPP cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

Service started
"
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:30 PM	DbxSvc	320	(3)	Failed to connect to the driver: (-2147024894) The system cannot find the file specified. 
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:30 PM	DbxSvc	258	(2)	Pipe server thread started.
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:30 PM	DbxSvc	336	(1)	Service started (1.0.22.0).
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:29 PM	Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service	1531	None	"The User Profile Service has started successfully. 

"
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:29 PM	Microsoft-Windows-EventSystem	4625	None	The EventSystem sub system is suppressing duplicate event log entries for a duration of 86400 seconds. The suppression timeout can be controlled by a REG_DWORD value named SuppressDuplicateDuration under the following registry key: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\EventSystem\EventLog.
Information	5/8/2017 11:32:29 PM	tbaseprovisioning	0	None	Service started successfully.
Information	5/8/2017 11:31:45 PM	ESENT	105	General	"svchost (1272) Instance: The database engine started a new instance (0). (Time=0 seconds) 

Internal Timing Sequence: [1] 0.000, [2] 0.000, [3] 0.000, [4] 0.016, [5] 0.000, [6] 0.000, [7] 0.000, [8] 0.000, [9] 0.000, [10] 0.000."
Information	5/8/2017 11:31:45 PM	ESENT	102	General	svchost (1272) Instance: The database engine (6.03.9600.0000) is starting a new instance (0).
Information	5/8/2017 11:31:44 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP	1066	None	"Initialization status for service objects.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppwinob.dll, msft:spp/windowsfunctionality/agent/7.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:rm/algorithm/inherited/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:rm/algorithm/phone/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:rm/algorithm/pkey/detect, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/ActionScheduler/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/TaskScheduler/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/statecollector/pkey, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/volume/services/kms/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/volume/services/kms/activationinfo/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
"
Information	5/8/2017 11:31:44 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP	900	None	"The Software Protection service is starting.
Parameters:caller=WINPROJ.EXE"
Information	5/8/2017 11:31:41 PM	Microsoft-Windows-LocationProvider	2003	(1)	The Windows Location Provider has successfully shutdown
Information	5/8/2017 11:31:41 PM	Microsoft-Windows-LocationProvider	2001	(1)	The Windows Location Provider has successfully started
Information	5/8/2017 11:31:07 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP	903	None	"The Software Protection service has stopped.
"
Information	5/8/2017 11:31:07 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP	16384	None	Successfully scheduled Software Protection service for re-start at 2117-04-14T13:31:07Z. Reason: RulesEngine.
Information	5/8/2017 11:30:37 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP	902	None	"The Software Protection service has started.
6.3.9600.18376"
Information	5/8/2017 11:30:37 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP	1003	None	"The Software Protection service has completed licensing status check.
Application Id=55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Licensing Status=
1: 0cdc4d08-6df6-4eb4-b5b4-a373c3e351e7, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
2: 625cc89b-693d-45c4-9967-123877fc41e4, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
3: 9a8645c4-8908-49bb-8eec-6671a533b17a, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
4: 9e263fcf-ef40-428c-8aa1-40e09e2994db, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
5: 9e4b231b-3e45-41f4-967f-c914f178b6ac, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
6: b080aea2-e6c5-4b22-838e-fa4a21c931e3, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
7: bbc56067-37f8-49dd-87b2-a418a9ba130a, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
8: bf4b3af6-c071-496d-bfcc-5f0dc12c7798, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
9: c752c2e0-7c17-4af4-bba6-6f8aa1e698bc, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
10: c7c00280-b24d-4e82-89ca-4f1288eb1d9e, 1, 1 [(0 [0x00000000, 1, 0], [(?)( 1 0x00000000)(?)( 2 0x00000000 0 0 msft:rm/algorithm/hwid/4.0 0x00000000 0)(?)(?)( 10 0x00000000 msft:rm/algorithm/flags/1.0)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
11: fe1c3238-432a-43a1-8e25-97e7d1ef10f3, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
12: 4a8149bb-7d61-49f4-8822-82c7bf88d64b, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]

"
Information	5/8/2017 11:30:37 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP	1066	None	"Initialization status for service objects.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppwinob.dll, msft:spp/windowsfunctionality/agent/7.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:rm/algorithm/inherited/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:rm/algorithm/phone/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:rm/algorithm/pkey/detect, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/ActionScheduler/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/TaskScheduler/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/statecollector/pkey, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/volume/services/kms/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/volume/services/kms/activationinfo/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
"
Information	5/8/2017 11:30:36 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP	900	None	"The Software Protection service is starting.
Parameters:caller=OfficeC2RClient.exe"
Information	5/8/2017 11:30:16 PM	BrYNSvc	0	None	"The description for Event ID 0 from source BrYNSvc cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

Bad service request
"
Information	5/8/2017 11:30:16 PM	BrYNSvc	0	None	"The description for Event ID 0 from source BrYNSvc cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

Bad service request
"


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

A laptop that shuts down on it's own, may be caused by overheating.
Blow out the fans on the side and the bottom of the laptop with a can of compressed air. Make sure the bottom of the laptop is well ventilated and it is not used on a glass table, carpet or bedspread that blocks the flow of air. Consider a laptop cooler pad if the bottom is really hot.
You can also try a Clean Boot, if this works, add one Service or Startup item at a time, restarting each time until the problem begins again. then you will know what the troublesome program or service is.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

What is the brand and model of your laptop computer? In addition to blowing out the vents with compressed air, if your laptop has an integrated components diagnostics on it, use the diagnostics to check and make the hardware components on your computer is working fine.


----------



## qxvqt (Mar 5, 2014)

My laptop is a Lenovo g50-45, it's not very powerful so I honestly don't think it's overheating because seldom is it ever hot


----------

